# Animal Crossing Timeline?



## MrNewLeak (Dec 31, 2015)

Does anyone else but me think that Animal Crossing seems to be on somewhat of a timeline?

Like, for instance: Wild World and Let's Go to the City (City Folk) seems to be on a similar type of deal? I could be just thinking the two are similar because you don't arrive by train on these versions and instead by a taxi and bus. And Population Growing and New Leaf seem to be similar because of train. Haha, I don't know how to further this, but does anyone else get this feeling besides me?


----------



## Goth (Dec 31, 2015)

Did you just put the animal crossing series backwards I'm a little confused I think you are missing the three japanese titles too btw


----------



## MrNewLeak (Dec 31, 2015)

Sorry, I've re-worded it now, hopefully you can understand.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 31, 2015)

I don't think that, I think it's just like a normal game series.


----------



## Nimega_Gunner (Jan 1, 2016)

All I can think of is that New Leaf seems to take place after the other games, since Tortimer is already retired and takes care of the Island. Maybe HHD takes place after NL, when the Main Street is being upgraded to look like a tiny city? As I haven't played Population: growing!, I can't tell whether there's changes between this game and WW or CF (as for what comes to the timeline question). As for those two games, I can't find any evidence of the time passing between the beginning of WW and CF.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Jan 1, 2016)

I think of them as individual games because you move in and meet everyone as if you've never seen them before in every series. And it's always the same thing: the town doesn't anything but a few villagers, some trees, a few flowers and a tiny shack for a shop that will eventually be upgraded.


----------



## mayortash (Jan 1, 2016)

It's the same in all big game franchises. They take what works from previous games and use that in the new ones.


----------



## radioloves (Jan 2, 2016)

Hmm, I think it has a similar theme but different ideas/content for every animal crossng game, I guess it could be a connection from thhe previous games xD


----------



## Spongebob (Jan 3, 2016)

I think they all take place one after another starting with gamecube



and HHD and amiibo Festival take place in the depths of hell


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 3, 2016)

I think the first 4 games took place way before WW and CF, CF takes place about 5 years after WW, and NL, HHD, and amiibo Festival take place in a different timeline.


----------



## MrNewLeak (Jan 3, 2016)

Very interesting ideas so far!

I personally think they are all in the same timeline, as New Leaf references Wild World sometimes, for instance I just ran into Pete and he told me he now walks instead of flying to deliver mail because a kid in his old town used to bring him down with a slingshot, and that it "kind of ruined flying for [him]".

So it would appear they have to be in the same timeline if he is referencing Wild World.

That's just food for thought.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 3, 2016)

I forgot about that, also Dr. Shrunk references his past.

But I still like to think the latest 3 games take place in a different universe.

I have no idea where those 2 apps on the DSi fit in the timeline.


----------



## MrNewLeak (Jan 3, 2016)

2 apps..?


----------



## N e s s (Jan 3, 2016)

Well, its probably all just one linear timeline. one big thing that backs this up is that in the beginning of New leaf Rover says he hasn't done Train travel since 2002.


----------



## MrNewLeak (Jan 3, 2016)

I think that too Ness


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 3, 2016)

I believe it'd be something like this:


Animal Forest, Animal Forest +, Animal Crossing, Animal Forest e+
Wild World
City Folk (Let's Go to the City)
Happy Home Designer
New Leaf
amiibo Festival

Non-Canon:

Animal Crossing Clock
Animal Crossing Calculator
Animal Crossing Plaza
Photos with Animal Crossing
Animal Crossing: The Movie

Animal Forest + is a remake of Animal Forest. Animal Crossing is the english translation of Animal Forest +, with a few more added features. Animal Forest e+ is the Japanese translation of Animal Crossing. The first four games are in the same place in the timeline. 

Happy Home Designer is behind New Leaf because Isabelle isn't an established Secretary yet.

The Non-Canon ones either have no story or are in a different timeline.

Note: Animal Forest is also referred to as Doubutsu no Mori or Dōbutsu no Mori.

EDIT: Is there any evidence in aF and HHD as to when it takes place. Does Isabelle ever mention being a secretary before?


----------



## MrNewLeak (Jan 4, 2016)

Wow! Very interesting!

I hadn't thought of putting HHD before NL!

Hmmm, I'm not aware of Isabelle mentioning being a secretary before in HHD or aF, but I don't play HHD that often so I'm not sure.


----------



## Mars Adept (Jan 4, 2016)

I believe she does mention so in HHD.

I forgot about the movie, photos with AC, and plaza. The movie probably takes place around WW, plaza takes place around NL, and photos is probably non canon like the two DSi apps.

Also, I'm guessing Sweet Day takes place a year before NL, but I'm not sure.


----------



## Senor Mexicano (Jan 5, 2016)

BiggestFanofACCF said:


> I believe she does mention so in HHD.
> 
> I forgot about the movie, photos with AC, and plaza. The movie probably takes place around WW, plaza takes place around NL, and photos is probably non canon like the two DSi apps.
> 
> Also, I'm guessing Sweet Day takes place a year before NL, but I'm not sure.



I had forgotten about Sweet Day, though it's most likely non-canon as it's a Nintendo Land attraction. If it were canon, it would probably take place between CF and NL due to the town being underdeveloped and also because Booker and Copper are using their CF clothing.

Plaza may take place during the same time period as New Leaf seeing how the game takes place near the Event Tree. Think of the app as a smaller, heavily limited version of NL.


----------



## MrNewLeak (Jan 5, 2016)

Hmm, interesting, personally I wouldn't count Sweet Day as canon.


----------



## Kapriznyy (Jan 7, 2016)

There always seemed to me like there was a very LOOSE timeline going. Certain lines of dialogue here and there would hint at it, though I can't remember what they were off the top of my head (of course). I don't place that much importance on it but I have definitely noticed it when it comes up.


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 8, 2016)

I think the Animal Crossing series is all in the same world. I can't think of any way there'd be an alternate timeline. If you can think of an alternate timeline theory than do tell! I am most interested in these kind of subjects!


----------



## MrNewLeak (Jan 8, 2016)

This is my two cents:

The beginning of the timeline is in the Population Growing town, a decade or two before the events of Population Growing, some villagers grow up in that town (source: In Wild World some villagers will say that they grew up in a town with "the coolest monkey" working at a train station.)

Then come the events of Population Growing, pretty straight forward, Gulliver is a sea-farer.

Then, Tortimer moves to the Wild World town to become Mayor there, the shop-owners, who are all good friends with the Mayor, follow him to that town.

Gulliver gets a spaceship and starts flying about space, the events of Wild World occur.

After Wild World, due to serious accusations of the `Boondox Scam` (in which Tortimer gained lots of money from the villagers), Tortimer decided to move once again to a town near `The City`, again the shop-owners go with him.

Also, I should point out at this point that I think the characters you play as in each game are entirely different characters, not the same kid.

Not much changes in the Let's Go to the City/City Folk town.

Eventually Tortimer gets a longing for home and decides to move to a town very close to the Population Growing town, this is the New Leaf town, again the shop-owners all follow him.

Sick of being shot down in his spacecraft, Gulliver returns to sea-faring.

Tortimer remains the mayor of the New Leaf town for a few years before retiring and allowing the player to be the next mayor.

In my mind Happy Home Designer  & amiibo Festival are non-canon, but this is all my interpretation, perhaps this is too linear, I think the thing with Gulliver returning to sea-faring after flying a space craft could be wrong, perhaps the timeline goes:

PG -> NL -> WW -> LGttc/CF or something else.

I have seen some pretty wild theories such as it being about a world on the brink of war, and that Wild World had a `holiday-ban` because the town didn't want to get any attention during the war.

I've heard someone theorize that the Wild World & Let's Go to the City/City Folk towns are really camps during the war, considering the Town Gate and such being heavy security, and that New Leaf is a prequel set before the war, whilst Population Growing is the last in the timeline, set in a war-torn landscape.

That is very interesting but of course does have some conflict with the fact that Wild World is referenced in New Leaf, meaning New Leaf can't occur before Wild World but hey, sorry for the long post. 

Would love to hear more of your theories!


----------



## ACking (Jan 8, 2016)

Playing HHD makes me believe it comes after New Leaf, because I have designed Isabelle a home and visited her several times. There are quotes of her saying she was a secretary in another town and the mayor would randomly leave for long periods of time and she'd have to pick up the slack and she's exhausted and stressed from it. The town she names is called AAAA


----------



## MrNewLeak (Jan 8, 2016)

ACking said:


> Playing HHD makes me believe it co,Es after New Leaf, because I have designed Isabelle a home and visited her several times. There are quotes of her saying she was a secretary in another town and the mayor would randomly leave for long periods of time and she'd have to pick up the slack and she's exhausted and stressed from it. The town she names is called AAAA



Wow! Is that true? It seems really meta and also very out of character for Isabelle to be complaining like that.


----------



## MrNewLeak (Jan 9, 2016)

Bump


----------



## Hulaette (Jan 9, 2016)

What if ACPG, ACWW, ACCF, And ACNL are really all individual universes that are occurring at the same time? The 4 human characters who move into the town are all the same person in every game! In each universe there are only little differences. Like in the original Animal Crossing Gamecube Tortimer was the mayor and the town was pretty much barren and Dr. Shrunk and Leif were never born. In Wild Wild Harriet is best friends with Tom Nook and share a business. In City Folk All of the business was in a city instead of your town. In new leaf Tortimer retired and Isabelle enlisted you as the sudden mayor.


----------

